# crt screens inside of the glass tube



## ettran (Mar 18, 2016)

hi , just wondering what the mesh size in some of the screens of the are .I break down monitors to recycle the different parts and do not throw into trash .I want to use these screens for filters . any problems with this ? ed.


----------



## alexxx (Mar 18, 2016)

Why playing with hazmat... Lead, phosphor.... When you buy very good filters for dirt cheap.

Not sure what those screens are made off, I dont remember... But They might sell for a fair price, its not iron or stainless...


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Mar 18, 2016)

ettran said:


> hi , just wondering what the mesh size in some of the screens of the are .I break down monitors to recycle the different parts and do not throw into trash .I want to use these screens for filters . any problems with this ? ed.



It's referred to as the shadow mask in electronics terms, an.d is usually an invar alloy comprised of nickel and iron. Not the ideal filter material - likely to react with HCL and Nitric....


----------



## NoIdea (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi All, I have pulled many crt's in my time and have found at least three different meshes, some haven holes and some are made with vertical lines, it looks like they have taken a thin sheet of metal and cut vertical lines. Some don't like being a mesh due to rusting butt I have found the odd one or two that do not rust and work very well.

Regards

Deano


----------



## ettran (Oct 14, 2016)

hi,just going to use these to screen incinerated ic's and flatpacks , ed.


----------



## upcyclist (Oct 21, 2016)

Ah, more as a classifier than a filter. Have you tried it yet? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

